# Horn Relay



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

A new electrical problem...

The horn relay installed in my '68 is toast. Normally I'd think this would be a cheap fix but the replacement from autozone or anywhere similar is almost $60  On top of which it looks nothing like the relay I pulled from the car. That relay is stamped with a company called "Littlefuse Inc" but has no serial number.

Next question is there are 3 leads running to and from this relay, one has a dual connection. I'm curious if this is original equipment or if it was a patch job done on the car at some point in time. Anyone willing to take a peek under their hood and help me out? I could re-solder the connections on the old relay but buying new and having a spare is always handy.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The Parts Place has the correct Delco Remy stamped horn relay used in 68 for under $50. The part number is EL10207G.

Of the 3 leads one should be a black wire which goes to your horns, the dark green wire should supply negative thru the horn button and the 2 wires spliched together supply unfused constant 12 volt to the relay. The black wire with the red stripe is the 12 volt supply and the orange wire supplys 12 volts elsewhere.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Great post, thank you!


----------

